# Baltimore Subs Needed



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money, we pay the same day!payup

Thanks

Dan
443-386-2619


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Where in Baltimore?


----------



## snoboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Location please and what rate of pay?


----------

